# Ozzy (Sharon) sues Iommi for Black Sabbath name



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/05292009/news/regionalnews/ozzys_sour_sabbath_note_171506.htm

Why is he suing for half, when there were 4 of them?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are getting kind of long in the tooth to be fighting over that name. Ozzy turned out just fine financially so let Tony and the boys tour till they drop. It's not going to hurt Ozzy. I do agree that his voice in the band was instrumental to it's greatest success and they did lose a lot of fans after he left. But there are a lot of hard core Dio era fans as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that's SHanon for ya....that is ONE tough bitch


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They are getting kind of long in the tooth to be fighting over that name. Ozzy turned out just fine financially so let Tony and the boys tour till they drop. It's not going to hurt Ozzy. I do agree that his voice in the band was instrumental to it's greatest success and they did lose a lot of fans after he left. But there are a lot of hard core Dio era fans as well.


And it's not like Tony is even using the Sabbath name when he is touring with Dio.
I think Sharon is just pissed that she didn't think to TM the name first.


/Geezer wrote most of the lyrics anyways, didn't he?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's what happens when the kids and their lawyers get too big for the sandbox.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know if he deserves 50% but certainly he has some claim to the name, as do Iommi, Ward and Butler.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

let's not forget Ozzy played a LOAD of sabbath stuff when he went solo in his 3 first tours. he did'nt have enough material to do only original material


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So I guess this means we won't be seeing an original lineup reunion tour anytime soon.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> So I guess this means we won't be seeing an original lineup reunion tour anytime soon.


+1 on that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> That's what happens when the kids and their lawyers get too big for the sandbox.


Exactly what I was thinking.

And also in the scheme of things in my world, it gets a big yawn.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> And also in the scheme of things in my world, it gets a big yawn.


Agreed. Usually it's an indication that the party(s) have run out of creative/artistic ways of making a living. It's an age old tale.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Agreed. Usually it's an indication that the party(s) have run out of creative/artistic ways of making a living. It's an age old tale.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ozzie made a pretty good WarCraft Commercial. Maybe there's a another career for him. Couldn't you see him using his Prince Of Darkness skills to zap Kraft Dinner or something.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Ozzie made a pretty good WarCraft Commercial. Maybe there's a another career for him. Couldn't you see him using his Prince Of Darkness skills to zap Kraft Dinner or something.


As much as I dig some of his music, his endorsement would be meaningless to me except for my twisted amusement. However, Kraft Dinner could use an image change, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> So I guess this means we won't be seeing an original lineup reunion tour anytime soon.


I'm not sure that would be worth seeing anyway. I was a big Sabbath fan back in the day, but the old coot can barely walk or speak these days. 


I think the first five albums or so were great. After that I lost interest.

Black Sabbath
Paranoid
Master of Reality
Volume IV
Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


I'd say Volume IV would be my favourite.

sdsre


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well Sharon is a MASTER marketer, to these people there is no bad press, anything to keep your name out there. What has Ozzy done lately that's cool besides the Warcraft commercial? Heaven and Hell has a new Album and is touring again. Ozzy has become a sideshow freak.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure that would be worth seeing anyway. I was a big Sabbath fan back in the day, but the old coot can barely walk or speak these days.
> 
> 
> I think the first five albums or so were great. After that I lost interest.
> ...


I was never a big fan of Sabbath Bloody Sabbath--I much preferred Sabotage.

I'd have to agree with Volume IV though--it was the most diverse, and gave hints of things they never explored any further, but that could have worked well.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure that would be worth seeing anyway. I was a big Sabbath fan back in the day, but the old coot can barely walk or speak these days.



I went down to see them the last time they were through Seattle (5 or 6 yrs ago maybe?) - they absolutely blew the roof off of the Key Arena. It was an epic show.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Serious question, when you see Ozzy perform nowadays (not that you do much) would knowing that he does massive douchey things like this detract from your enjoyment of his performances?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Serious question, when you see Ozzy perform nowadays (not that you do much) would knowing that he does massive douchey things like this detract from your enjoyment of his performances?


No, because if it did, it would have began a long time ago, with the "reality show" and other douchey acts, like screwing out Daisley and all from their rightful credit for the early stuff.

I dont give Ozzy this amount of credit anyways. He's a puppet, she pulls the strings. 
personally, I think he's an awful singer, with a whiny nasally voice and tiny range, who struggles to just get some of the notes right. But he always surrounds himself with great musicians. I appreciate their work, not necessarily his.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/News/ozzy-files-suit-529/

Forgive me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> No, because if it did, it would have began a long time ago, with the "reality show" and other douchey acts, like screwing out Daisley and all from their rightful credit for the early stuff.


Ya didn't they remove Daisley and the old drummers tracks from Blizzard of Oz and, and record them with other musicians for the remastered version just to avoid paying them royalties?

Not only do they have a history of this stuff, but it's became so common place nothing they do is even surprising anymore.

I was always a fan of the Sabbath albums up to Sabotage. In the last few years I started to appreciate the Dio albums more. Another under-rated Sabbath album is Born Again as well with Ian Gillan. Zero The Hero from that album is one of my favourite Sabbath songs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwoT9_StEfY . They had a crazy raw sound on that album.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> *Ya didn't they remove Daisley and the old drummers tracks from Blizzard of Oz and, and record them with other musicians for the remastered version just to avoid paying them royalties?*
> 
> Not only do they have a history of this stuff, but it's became so common place nothing they do is even surprising anymore.
> 
> I was always a fan of the Sabbath albums up to Sabotage. In the last few years I started to appreciate the Dio albums more. Another under-rated Sabbath album is Born Again as well with Ian Gillan. Zero The Hero from that album is one of my favourite Sabbath songs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwoT9_StEfY . They had a crazy raw sound on that album.


Yup and unfortunately Daisley et al's star witness was Sharons father, with whom she was having a long standing feud at the time. She made ammends with him just in time to prevent him from testifying against her/Ozzy. Every wh0re has her price I guess.


----------

